# Show us you before AND after pics.



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Thought I would beat Seth to the punch. Sooooo....in honor of Seth AND 1CLNB14......show us your first day home pics(or as close to that as possible) and what it looks like now.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Before (2000)










Somewhat after (2001-2002)









After (Now)


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

umm that picture is missing your gunmetal paint job... heres mine...

BEFORE:










AFTER:


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

nice halos


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

here ya go......


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=21810


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Figured you'd do that.


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

before









after









jk


----------



## NX EXA (Mar 17, 2003)

_*Pics from February 1997



















Pic from Nopi 2001










Pic from 2003








*_


----------



## runik (Dec 31, 2002)

NX EXA... wow. helluva change!


----------



## NX EXA (Mar 17, 2003)

_*Thanks*_


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

DryBoy said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Looks like you got a little case of water in the right tail light. I have that same thing in my SE-L's, looks like it's time to break out the silicone and start sealin.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

your SEL's leak too??? so does irontoms... maybe its something with the way they are made... actually its only in my passanger side and only in his too.......


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

haha pasanger side for me, too. WTF is with that? I'm just gonna reseal them.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Timbo said:


> *Thought I would beat Seth to the punch.*


Ha,
I was thinking about that since I updated my webpage a while ago. This is the link to the frame in my page:

http://www.sethwas.webcentre.ca/exterior_mods.html

Seth

P.S. For the rest of the page, click below.


----------



## OneFastStanza (Mar 6, 2003)

Ok, well here is the Spec V:

Before:










So Far:


----------



## OneFastStanza (Mar 6, 2003)

And now the Stanza:

Before:









So far:


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Hell of a change on the stanza....nice job.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

*water in passenger side se-l*

yep, definitely got water in my passenger side se-l -- whats that all about?!


----------

